# bought a rainbow hifin today



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

he's a pretty active fish so far. got a little nose rub but it doesn look too bad


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)




----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)




----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn, nice fish, makes me wanna get one.....


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

LOL you must have been to Elmer's today


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> LOL you must have been to Elmer's today
> [snapback]1125985[/snapback]​










yep, they have two more along with a good sized common.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Sweeeet. I got 2 of those from Jon.

How do you like him so far? I think you'll find him alot less aggressive than most wolf fish.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

ineedabox said:


> Sweeeet. I got 2 of those from Jon.
> 
> How do you like him so far? I think you'll find him alot less aggressive than most wolf fish.
> [snapback]1126507[/snapback]​


hes pretty active so far, I havnt fed him yet but I hopeing he an agressive eater anyway. I traded my common in for him, I had him in my bichir tank and was afraid of the enevidable aggression, so when I saw this one I had to jump on it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Does anyone breed these? That has got to be one of the cooler preds out there.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

acestro said:


> Does anyone breed these? That has got to be one of the cooler preds out there.
> [snapback]1126590[/snapback]​


I read from searching other sites that that freddy mecury dude said he will try to breed them, I dont know if he has been sucessfull though.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I haven't been around the fish sites much lately but FreddieMercury was one of the most knowledgeable wolf fish keepers around about 6 months ago. I would contact him with any WF questions


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! Whats he liveing in/with? 
Great looking fish!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

pamonster said:


> Sweet! Whats he liveing in/with?
> Great looking fish!
> [snapback]1129448[/snapback]​


I have him in a 75 with a senagal, ornate, palmas poli, and delhezi bichir. I also have 2 rope fish, and a fire eel. He ate the second night I had him, I put shrimp in the tank and he came shooting out of his cave and was swimming around erraticlly with his mouth chomping open and close like pac-man.







He wasnt even eating anything just chomping. He eventually found the food and scarfed it down. I was worried he was going to be boring being that he is considered to not be as aggressive as a common but so far he is more aggressive as far as his actions. Im glad he will stay as the smallest fish in the tank.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

your pics are greet.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Pretty neat.....


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

I know a guy who has bred commons but I dont know if he's on this site or not. I could see if he would join and share some knowledge though.


----------

